# How do I change port compile options after first compile?



## michaelrmgreen (Feb 13, 2013)

I installed Python but by mistake chose 'without threads'. Now Samba-client won't install because it requires Python 'with threads'. I used pkg_delete(1) to remove Python but when I reinstall, using the '*make install clean*' form, Python is instantly reinstalled 'without threads'. How do I change the compile options? Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Feb 13, 2013)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> How do I change the compile options?


`# make config`
The ports tree remembers your configurations and only shows you the configuration dialog again if the options themselves have changed or if you explicitly ask for it (see above).

When using ports-mgmt/portmaster you can use the --force-config flag to always be presented with configuration dialogs.


----------



## xeube (Feb 15, 2013)

From command line, you could use the following to set all your options from the beginning:

[CMD=""]# make config-recursive[/CMD]

And then you could install the port as usual using: 

[CMD=""]# make install clean[/CMD]


----------

